# New USP 9mm



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Got a new toy today  - I traded my Springfield TRP for a USP 9mm and some cash. I went to all the trouble of refinishing that 1911, but I just wasn't shooting very accurately w/ it. My SW99 is actually my fav gun, but I did pretty good w/ this one at the range.

I like that the USP can be carried cocked and locked, if you wish... PLus, while the DA pull is obviously heavy, kinda like any SA/DA gun. The SA pull is really nice. It breaks very nicely.

I don't think I will hard chrome the slide like I did w/ my other 2 polymer guns. I had some issues with Tripp Research in getting my 1911 right, and I'm kinda fed up w/ them. I sent part of the gun back a 2nd time, and would have had to do so again next week.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Little better photo


----------



## sonic (Jan 31, 2006)

Very nice. My next pistol will be a USP or A Sig P226R, havent decided yet. My grandson got a USP45 for his birthday. Unfortunately he lives in Arizona so it will be a while before I get to shoot it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks. I shot it pretty well.

Sigs never caught my interest until very recently. I've been checking out various models lately. I can't wait for the SAS models (the ones w/ the wooden grips and two tone gun) to come out in other calibers besides .40 S&W. There may be a Sig in my future


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Went to the range again yesterday. Took the USP and my Glock 34 - I haven't shot the 34 in a few months. It is my nightstand gun, but it doesn't get much range use.

Anyway, i shot better with the USP - It is a very good gun. Watch out for the plastic checkering, though. It is very sharp - but the gun won't slip in your hands, that is for sure.

The SA break on the trigger is one of the best I've had on a DA/SA. I haven't seen any equivalent to a "D" spring to lower the DA pull. But w/ the thumb safety on the frame, it doesn't matter. Since I'm used to 1911s, I keep the pistol cocked and locked all the time.


----------



## AF FAL (Apr 25, 2006)

*Welcome*

New to board, first post.

I just saw this thread, welcome to the world of HK. I bought a USP 45 in the ealy 90's when they still were getting a foothold in the US market. It is the only pistol Ihave never thought about trading or selling. I have yet to find ANY pistol with the reliability/accuracy combo anywhere. I now own 3 HK's USP 45/USP 40 SS/ and my fovorite the 40 EXPERT. Only bad thing about HK is there is not a ton of aftermarket available, and parts are rather expensive when you find them.

I converted teh Stainless 40 to a Match clone, the parts cost more than the gun itself, but it is fun.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Actually, I made another post yesterday - don't know if you noticed - I got a compact USP in 9mm yesterday afternoon. Now I have a fullsize and compact. The fullsize is more accurate at the range, but I always have a tendancy to shoot compact guns not quite as well. For pure range use, I like 4" barrels or longer. But, it is a nice gun. I got the compact because I like the ability to keep the gun cocked and locked (w/ the frame safety).


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, I'm really enjoying the USP compact - I think it is my 2nd fav gun I own


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Ok, I'm really enjoying the USP compact - I think it is my 2nd fav gun I own


I think my USP Compact 40S&W is my second favorite gun, as well. The engineering on those things is amazing.

You know what i'm going to ask about your pictures, right? It's not my fault that you're good at taking them!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

See, I don't think my pics are that great - I have seen some that make me jeolous. I just try to do the best I can. Thanks, though...


----------

